# Cutting Cycle



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys how are we? I have finished my 2nd cycle and it was so-so during winter, personally maybe the gear wasn't as it should be, i dunno. People said they noticed a big difference in myself but personally I did not (mind games?). That being said after cycle ended I gained a little more fat than I wanted and I want to do a nice cut cycle while doing strength training for the next couple of months before summer. I'm currently around 15% on scales I got, but I'm skeptical of those, I'm around the same as my avi in terms of fat (but maybe that might not be the best indicator.)

*Previous cycles experience: *Sust for 12 weeks with some var as a kicker 4 weeks. And 2nd cycle was test E 500 with diana kicker 4 weeks. PCT for 4 weeks after each and using time on+pct = time off.

I personally did not feel much of a difference during both cycles physically or mentally. Either my gear was under-dosed or I did something wrong or I tolerate these drugs quite well. People reported I looked much better on these cycles. I did not get mood swings that I can remember or any bad reactions/allergies that I could recall and the only major sides was spots (but I always seemed to have bad spots on my back anyway). With the var I would swear I have veins that are still here in terms of size they are lol and I am not a big guy at all!

*Cals and diet:*

I am steadily going to drop my total calories from 2800 (this week) down in about 300 or so intervals, mainly focusing on lowering the carbs.

I will be cycling carbs by having more on training days and less on off days also.

I am timing carbs by having them in the evening around my weights training and during rest of day Im doing a type of fasting with only protein/fat meals. I've read 2 books so far and I have tried such eating (pre cycle) before and it worked great.

I think for my height of 5ft 6.5inches eating very high cals normally such as 3k is just too much (considering my maintance supposedly in the low 2000's.) I think in future after this cycle if I keep my cals on a bulk to around the 2.5k mark I should gain with very very little fat gain. My purpose is to stay as lean as I can while slowly gaining in the future especially when you factor insulin sensitivity and can take in potentially more carbs when leaner.

Protein looks to be approx: 190g on training days, 160g off days

Carbs: 280g on training days, 170g off days

Fats: 70-80g

Totals: 2800g training days, 2000ish off days and lowering each week or 2 by a few hundred. Focused on tapering off the training days cals first then slowly lowering off day cals. Mainly taking off carbs as I progress and then slowly slicing off little bits of fat/protein, but I like to keep these much higher than carbs on a deficit purpose for proper body function. Any advice would be great. I will be further working on this while waiting for my order to come anyway.

*Exercise:*

*
*

Weight Training will be 4-5 days a week with some cardio on off-days. I am strength training and corrective exercises at the moment to correct some weaknesses, consists of 1 big lift per day with some supplement exercises and a lot of foam rolling and stretching beforehand.

Cardio: I'm someone who prefers to cardio in a group setting than solo (I feel better and push myself more), so I probably will book spinning classes/trx etc 1-2 times a week as well as some jogging etc.

*3rd cycle, first Cutting cycle:*

Since I feel on previous cycles I tolerated things well I want to try some new compounds and see how these are and then I can share my knowledge and experience instead of reading a few posts and waffling on about my 'pretend experiences'.

DNP - 250mg for 12 days at the start (I have researched into this and I am excited and nervous at the same time of this potentially lethal product). This is just for a quick start to the process really maybe burn off a few pounds, would be happily liking 2-3kg or so of fat here after water bloat disappears. I could also use this again at the end of cycle or whatever since I will have some leftover. I also did consider clen.

After 12 days I will commence:

1-14 - Test E 600mg a week (frontload 1st wk (did not frontload on previous cycles) - vials are 300mg, might try get it towards the 500 mark if I can)

1-7 - Pro-rip (50mg var + winny)

12-16 - Pro-rip (50mgvar+winny) to run right up to the day of PCT.

PCT - Nolva 20mg per day 4 weeks.

Will have some Ari on hand also. I did get a bottle of tren on an order before which I never used (200mg/ml 10ml in a vial) was considering even throwing that in midway to see how it goes but only for a couple of weeks, but I have NOT finalised that and some advice be nice (I know a lot of people say tren is a much future thing to try, if ever)

*Any input be brilliant.* I'd like to think I've done some good enough research and am playing smart based on previous cycles and not doing something insanely crazy as I'm still learning and getting a feel for things.

I'll happily keep a log when I start to see how Im getting on and experiences.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fitness4Life said:


> Hey guys how are we? I have finished my 2nd cycle and it was so-so during winter, personally maybe the gear wasn't as it should be, i dunno. People said they noticed a big difference in myself but personally I did not (mind games?). That being said after cycle ended I gained a little more fat than I wanted and I want to do a nice cut cycle while doing strength training for the next couple of months before summer. I'm currently around 15% on scales I got, but I'm skeptical of those, I'm around the same as my avi in terms of fat (but maybe that might not be the best indicator.)
> 
> *Previous cycles experience: *Sust for 12 weeks with some var as a kicker 4 weeks. And 2nd cycle was test E 500 with diana kicker 4 weeks. PCT for 4 weeks after each and using time on+pct = time off.
> 
> ...


You know this is the female steroid section?


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

opps.... lol will copy it to to the men.


----------

